# Online HTML 101 for kids



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://www.forthuntparent.com/acade...onid=FE88471D3E1E42EFE18F479999E1375C.cfusion

I thought you all might want to do this for your kids!
I signed mine up.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Can I register myself and pretend to be a kid again? This sounds interesting. Or maybe there is a senior citizen version out there.

Peg


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

You can take it.
There are even instructions on how.
5) You are welcome to take the class along with your student! Just login as usual and click on YOUR name's "Introduction to HTML" rather than theirs!


----------



## surfmonkey (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks! We just signed up for the October class! Perfect timing as my son was just asking about creating a website.


----------

